# Dog and cat



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Last night about the start of the third quarter of the OK/Laker game I'm laying down on the floor watching TV with the side door open and the fan going - and all lights are out.- the fan is pretty noisy so it's all background fuzzy noise in my head. The cat comes in the side door and my PP Gunnar always is ready to give that cat crap when it runs in. I yell stop it and the dog locks on point- I tell him that it's the cat and quit it- but he is locked on point- All of a sudden a collared dove runs across my chest and launches up and out the door. I look at the cat and it's face is covered with feathers- That dog was locked on point on a dove that the cat had in it's mouth.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Whoa! That's pretty cool. 8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Your cat is part retriever.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a cool story. You could live a long time and never see that series of events again.


----------

